# Shellac question



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

So I figure I am going to try a "french polish" type finish. I want to know if there is any difference in buying flakes and mixing it, or can I just get a bottle of white shellac that is pre-mixed? 
I have seen 2 and 3 pound cuts available. What is best for thinner? 
I plan on dying the wood (I just saw Samain (spelling?) brand water based at Rona), then some shellac, fill the grain using pumice, then continue rubbing in shellac until I get the desired luster. Something like this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a159BCBwZX4&feature=PlayList&p=EA69192C9FD8C46A&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=26
Any tips?

Thanks
Jim


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Hi ...Don't buy the premixed .....Its garbage for what you want and a waste of your time...I went that route before...Get the blonde shellac flakes and mix your own....Very easy to do....Use a grain filler to fill any pores (I use Z-Poxy Finisher)..Then stain or do what every you desire...Pumace, if you don't know how to use it will probaly give you some white flecks in the finish after you have done all that hard work.
The trick with Z-Poxy is to add as many coats as needed to fill the pores and then fine sand to a very smooth finish.....When you start the "French Polish", you will be amazed at how fast you will get a shine....Hope this helps...If you need any more info,let me know....Larry


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

That helps a whole bunch...thanks. I guess a trip to Lee Valley will be in order. Where do you get your supplies. I am closest to London, ON. Particularly interested in the grain fillers. Tried some Elmers filler on a pice of scrap, meh! I can get 4F pumice at Lee Valley too, so maybe that is on the list. I will make sure to disolve it in alcohol when I put it on. Methyl Hydrate OK? Rubbing Alcohol? I am trying to source as local as possible...Rona, Home Hardware, the drug store.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Pumace is an abrasive...It's what some people use in the early stages of French Polishing to fill the pores...You sprinkle a little on your pad with the French Polish . The abrasive action, as you rub the surface, helps deposit some particles of wood in the pores....If you use an alternative filler you don't need the pumace....I get most of my supplies from LMI in the States...Methyl Hydrate is what I use to get a 2lb cut mixture starting off and then reduce it to a 1lb cut after you seal the guitar.....Once sealed a small amount of oil is needed to help spread and harden the French Polish...Baby oil works just fine . As you get to the end of each session use no oil and more alcohol ....Larry


----------

